# Car Show at Azusa High School



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club will be having a Car Show at Azusa High School on September 23,


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

CANT WAIT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Aug 16 2007, 06:50 AM~8567424
> *CANT WAIT
> *


What up Fatz?


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 16 2007, 10:31 PM~8574055
> *:biggrin:YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

how much for spectators? humm.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

HEY WASS UP "E P I C S" THATS DA SAME DA OF "PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA CUSTOM CAR SHOW!!!! :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

EPICS you know you have G2G Support for this event, if you need anything JUST ASK!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Aug 17 2007, 08:46 AM~8575994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 18 2007, 11:02 AM~8583706
> * HEY WASS UP "E P I C S" THATS DA SAME DA OF "PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA CUSTOM CAR SHOW!!!! :dunno:
> *


Whats up Adam? Unfortunately, we didn't know about the Pico Rivera show. I searched for shows on this date and didn't find any. The post on Lay it Low was put the night before I posted. We try not to have anything when other shows are going on but it didn't work out that way this time. We had already booked for this date.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Flyer has been added and updated.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

THATS SUCKS NO 1ST 2ND AND 3RD 4 BICYCLES..  ONLY BEST OF SHOW


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Aug 20 2007, 05:40 PM~8600394
> *THATS SUCKS NO 1ST 2ND AND 3RD 4 BICYCLES..  ONLY BEST OF SHOW
> *


If we get more replies for Bikes, we can always add 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

If there are bike clubs that will be showing up, PM me and we will see about adding 1, 2, & 3 for bikes.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 17 2007, 06:53 AM~8575384
> *Thanks Homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It going to be good if EPICS is involved!!
Mad props for puting down some good shows and cruisenights in the past, I know this event will be top notch like the others!!

Tell Joe I got his shifter for the 68!!


----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 21 2007, 08:04 AM~8604341
> *If we get more replies for Bikes, we can always add 2nd and 3rd.
> *


man, you know bikes will represent. im putting my full custom in, so count me in! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 22 2007, 09:18 AM~8615606
> *man, you know bikes will represent. im putting my full custom in, so count me in! :biggrin:
> *



It's done. We have added 2nd and 3rd for bikes. I will update the flyer soon.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

TTT

TTT

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

FORGIVEN CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SOPPORT THE HOMIES


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 27 2007, 03:44 AM~8648738
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


WHAT UP BIRD ,YOU TRIPPING HOMIE


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:53 PM~8641472
> *FORGIVEN CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SOPPORT THE HOMIES
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DISTINGUISHED C.C. will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8651123
> *DISTINGUISHED C.C. will be there. :biggrin:
> *











x2 will be out there supporting the homies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Aug 27 2007, 10:57 AM~8651297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Distinguished. We'll look forward to seeing you guys there...!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

i dont have my troca ready but i will be there


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SUPPORT YOUR LOCO EPICS CC!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rider F (Aug 28, 2007)

WHATS UP EPICS. I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rider F_@Aug 28 2007, 07:13 AM~8658744
> *WHATS UP EPICS. I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS.
> *



Thanks Homie.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 27 2007, 10:18 PM~8657166
> *SUPPORT YOUR LOCO EPICS CC!!!
> *


What up Birdie man? Hows the Lincoln coming along?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2007, 04:40 AM~8648800
> *WHAT UP BIRD ,YOU TRIPPING HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 28 2007, 12:35 PM~8661024
> *What up Birdie man? Hows the Lincoln coming along?
> *


 :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: sup people


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 29 2007, 07:50 AM~8668277
> *:wave: sup people
> *


SUP Betty. Whats crackin. You coming to Azusa high to kick it with us?


----------



## Rider F (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 29 2007, 08:50 AM~8668277
> *:wave: sup people
> *


OH I GUESS YOU DO KNOW THEM. SORRY. THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW I THINK.


----------



## Rider F (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 29 2007, 08:50 AM~8668277
> *:wave: sup people
> *


WHAT I MEAN IS I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA GO TO PICO INSTEAD OF WITH THE SGV CLUB.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 29 2007, 09:47 AM~8668740
> *SUP Betty. Whats crackin. You coming to Azusa high to kick it with us?
> *


qvo ruben whats up hows everyone doing good i hope ya u know whats up 
the queen


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rider F_@Aug 29 2007, 12:11 PM~8670119
> *OH I GUESS YOU DO KNOW THEM. SORRY. THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW I THINK.
> *


hey homie check yourself next time before u day something if you dont know me you will sooner or later!


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

IMPERIALS may show up, we're planning to go! see you soon.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Aug 29 2007, 12:31 PM~8670935
> *IMPERIALS may show up, we're planning to go! see you soon.
> *


Thats cool homie. Hope you can make it. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DISTINGUISHED...WILL SUPPORT EPICS FOR SURE...

I'LL HAVE NO RIDE THAT DAY BUT FUCK IT I'M STILL GOING TO KICK IT...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 29 2007, 05:10 PM~8672947
> *DISTINGUISHED...WILL SUPPORT EPICS FOR SURE...
> 
> I'LL HAVE NO RIDE THAT DAY BUT FUCK IT I'M STILL GOING TO KICK IT...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 29 2007, 07:46 PM~8674247
> *:thumbsup:
> *


was that you out here tonite in the (818) hope 2 see you hommies come tru every wends night


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 29 2007, 11:31 PM~8675730
> *was that you out here tonite in the (818) hope 2 see you hommies come tru every wends night
> *


YEAH THAT WAS ME BRO... HEY ~Nothing But Trouble~ I'M GONNA LET MY HOMIEZ KNOW ABOUT THE PETER PIPER SPOT.. I WOULD BE DOWN TO ROLL BUT I WORK NIGHTS HOMEZ....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES EPICS.........


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Antique Style will be there. Can't wait :cheesy: 

http://www.easysite.com/antiquestyle


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

whats going on EPICS .delegation la will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 30 2007, 09:45 PM~8683196
> *whats going on EPICS .delegation la will be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Aug 30 2007, 01:05 AM~8675892
> *YEAH THAT WAS ME BRO... HEY ~Nothing But Trouble~ I'M GONNA LET MY HOMIEZ KNOW ABOUT THE PETER PIPER SPOT.. I WOULD BE DOWN TO ROLL BUT I WORK NIGHTS HOMEZ....
> *


PASS THE WORD ITS OPEN 2 EVERYONE THAT WANTS 2 CHILL OUT HERE IN THE (818)


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 30 2007, 10:06 PM~8683761
> *PASS THE WORD ITS OPEN 2 EVERYONE THAT WANTS 2 CHILL OUT HERE IN THE (818)
> *


We'll definitely let everyone know at our meetings. Thanks for your support homie!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 29 2007, 04:10 PM~8672947
> *DISTINGUISHED...WILL SUPPORT EPICS FOR SURE...
> 
> I'LL HAVE NO RIDE THAT DAY BUT FUCK IT I'M STILL GOING TO KICK IT...
> *





Antique Style will be there. Can't wait 



whats going on EPICS .delegation la will be there 




*A Big "Gracias" to all the clubs and Solo Riders that plan on showing up to support us.  :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 31 2007, 06:55 AM~8684999
> *Antique Style will be there. Can't wait
> whats going on EPICS .delegation la will be there
> A Big "Gracias" to all the clubs and Solo Riders that plan on showing up to support us.    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

we will be there to help support


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Aug 31 2007, 07:50 PM~8689971
> * we will be there to help support
> *


Thanks Elusive...!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 4 2007, 07:44 PM~8716937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up Birdie? :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 5 2007, 06:57 AM~8719296
> *What up Birdie? :biggrin:
> *


I'M JUST CHILLEN GETTIN READY FOR WORK BRO... OUR SHOW'S GONNA BE BAD ASS CANT WAIT!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 5 2007, 07:34 AM~8719457
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 5 2007, 02:30 PM~8723105
> *I'M JUST CHILLEN GETTIN READY FOR WORK BRO... OUR SHOW'S GONNA BE BAD ASS CANT WAIT!!
> *



Call me later when you get a chance.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 6 2007, 07:03 AM~8728296
> *Call me later when you get a chance.
> *



I HIT YOU UP ROOBZ BUT NO ANSWER.. I'LL HIT YOU UP TOMMOROW HOMEZ....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 6 2007, 08:35 PM~8735420
> *I HIT YOU UP ROOBZ BUT NO ANSWER.. I'LL HIT YOU UP TOMMOROW HOMEZ....
> *


Thats cuz you hit me up after 9 pm. Everyone knows I am Sleeping by 8 pm!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 7 2007, 06:34 AM~8737191
> *Thats cuz you hit me up after 9 pm. Everyone knows I am Sleeping by 8 pm!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I FORGOT DOGGY.. :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Coming up quick!!! 10 Days to go................. :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 12 2007, 06:31 AM~8773118
> *Coming up quick!!!  10 Days to go................. :biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Alex? I will call you soon about the work at PDC.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 12 2007, 07:38 AM~8773168
> *Whats Up Alex? I will call you soon about the work at PDC.
> *


Let me know, I am in Riverside today!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 12 2007, 06:40 AM~8773178
> *Let me know, I am in Riverside today!!!
> *


I'll call you tonight.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:yes: ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'M GOING TO TRY TO HAVE BOTH MY RIDES THERE


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

i hope i got the impala runnin by then :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 12 2007, 08:25 PM~8778975
> *I'M GOING TO TRY TO HAVE BOTH MY RIDES THERE
> *


Thats Firme. Hope to see them there. :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 08:30 PM~8779016
> *i hope i got the impala runnin by then  :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see it there Albert. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:  ITS COMMIN UP REAL QUICK CANT WAIT HOMEZ!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 13 2007, 12:48 PM~8783637
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  ITS COMMIN UP REAL QUICK CANT WAIT HOMEZ!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

qvo epics whats up


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8783984
> *qvo epics whats up
> *


Qvo Betty. Just getting ready for this show. Hows everything?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 13 2007, 03:33 PM~8784606
> *Qvo Betty. Just getting ready for this show. Hows everything?
> *


OK JUST HERE AND YOU RUBEN SUP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 13 2007, 06:51 AM~8780810
> *Hope to see it there Albert. :biggrin:
> *


YOU GUYS HAVIN A UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS??? :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 14 2007, 06:52 PM~8793656
> *YOU GUYS HAVIN A UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS???  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Sep 14 2007, 06:52 PM~8793656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


HOW ABOUT A UNDER CONSTRUCTION BUT IN A 1000 PIECES STILL CLASS.... :0 :0 



*1 WEEK TO GO CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 14 2007, 05:52 PM~8793656
> *YOU GUYS HAVIN A UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS???  :biggrin:
> *


Yes we are.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 16 2007, 06:46 PM~8803831
> *Yes we are.
> *


cool, got the motor back in the impala....should be rollin in on sunday with it :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 16 2007, 09:26 PM~8805754
> *cool, got the motor back in the impala....should be rollin in on sunday with it  :biggrin:
> *


See you there Albert.


----------



## bigdee81 (Sep 15, 2007)

Did you know the National Low Rider Association is having their First Annual Car Show on November 04, 2007 and you can get a booth for only $100.00 Spread the Word it's at Veterans Stadium.

Big Dee
Big TymerZ C.C.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP EPICS!!!!!
I WONT BE MAKING IT TO YOUR 
SHOW THIS WKND.. I HAVE A BASEBALL TOURNAMENT IN 
VEGAS.. I WANTED TO ROLL TOO...MY DISTINGUISHED BROS.
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THOUGH.. HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD
TURNOUT.. GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 17 2007, 02:30 PM~8810328
> *
> 
> THANX HOMEZ, WERE GONNA HAVE A GOODTIME YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN...</span>*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP BIRD ,


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 17 2007, 02:30 PM~8810328
> *WHATS UP EPICS!!!!!
> I WONT BE MAKING IT TO YOUR
> SHOW THIS WKND.. I HAVE A BASEBALL TOURNAMENT IN
> ...


hey bro what kind of league are you playing baseball in? Is it the zacatecana league in baldwin park?


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

ttt for the homies from epics car club! TRADITION car club will be there for sure! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Counting the days

http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up big rub you guys allowing video cameras i got this lil youtube skit goin on and wouldnt mind postin up the hop for next weeks show  let me know big dawg


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 19 2007, 06:16 PM~8827717
> *what up big rub you guys allowing video cameras i got this lil youtube skit goin on and wouldnt mind postin up the hop for next weeks show  let me know big dawg
> *



YOUR GETTIN DOWN WITH THE VIDEOS BIG DOG.. BRING THAT SHIT HOMEZ WERE GONNA HAVE A MEAN HOPP...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 19 2007, 05:16 PM~8827717
> *what up big rub you guys allowing video cameras i got this lil youtube skit goin on and wouldnt mind postin up the hop for next weeks show  let me know big dawg
> *


Whats up Rick? Video is definitely welcome. See you Sunday...!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Sep 19 2007, 04:20 PM~8827293
> *
> 
> Counting the days
> ...


3 More days...!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 20 2007, 01:01 AM~8830457
> *
> YOUR GETTIN DOWN WITH THE VIDEOS BIG DOG.. BRING THAT SHIT HOMEZ WERE GONNA HAVE A MEAN HOPP...
> *


yeah when we were at the westbound picnic just us was tellin stylistics to show up to the epics hop to see what it really do so hopefully they'll both be out there


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 20 2007, 07:14 AM~8831338
> *yeah when we were at the westbound picnic just us was tellin stylistics to show up to the epics hop to see what it really do so hopefully they'll both be out there
> *


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Birdie...!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 16 2007, 07:46 PM~8803831
> *Yes we are.
> *


 :0


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2007, 10:45 AM~8833207
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

around what t ime you guys plan on kickin off the hop


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 17 2007, 09:13 PM~8813398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 20 2007, 01:23 PM~8834620
> *around what t ime you guys plan on kickin off the hop
> *


It will be around 1:30 pm . :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope to see all the riders out their this Sunday. I'm done here till next week...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

see ya guys there, thats in my hood


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

any prizes for hopping? money, throphy? :dunno:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

REPOST!!




> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 16 2007, 07:37 AM~8567354
> *Epics Car Club will be having a Car Show at Azusa High School on September 23,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 4 2007, 08:44 PM~8716937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2007, 05:13 PM~8843328
> *any prizes for hopping? money, throphy? :dunno:
> *


TROPHIES HOMIE :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 20 2007, 07:14 AM~8831338
> *yeah when we were at the westbound picnic just us was tellin stylistics to show up to the epics hop to see what it really do so hopefully they'll both be out there
> *


 :0


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

SUNDAY 23 ITS GOIN TO BE [/color]


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 22 2007, 12:08 PM~8847637
> *SUNDAY 23 ITS GOIN TO BE [/color]
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB & REFLECTIONS BIKE CLUB 
will be there to show our support. 

<img src=\'http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/TRICKYLOLO/1reflections10.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/TRICKYLOLO/reflection11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/TRICKYLOLO/ReflectionsBC.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

See you at the Show tomorrow. :thumbsup: *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LETS DO THE DAMN THANG!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Had a great time at the EPICS show!! A great time with all our friends!! Lots of trophies!!!!











Thanks EPICS for a great show, I know it takes lots of time and effort to set up show of this caliber!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sick Family Tree got down on the mic!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Charlie Row Campo gave a great performance!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Kool Aid came out, so did Pinky!! I did not get pics of Pinky but I got video I will post up!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry couldnt show guys....couldnt get the damn mechanic to come and finish adjusting the impala this weekend cause of the damn rain....screwed everything up....was gonna redo the leafin and striping on the altima too for the show....just got all screwed up....we showed up when everyone was clearing out early.....sucky ass rain clouds :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hop Video!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igLZj46ilCo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrdKpLX8PgU


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  Hey EPICS C.C.,

Just wanted to say we had a cool time at your show. Thanks.

REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB & REFLECTIONS BIKE CLUB *


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Sep 23 2007, 09:43 PM~8856485
> *   Hey EPICS C.C.,
> 
> Just wanted to say we had a cool time at your show. Thanks.
> ...



Thanks Reflections. We would like to thank all the clubs and Solo Riders that came out to support us.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2007, 07:02 PM~8855337
> *Had a great time at the EPICS show!!  A great time with all our friends!!  Lots of trophies!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ups to Alex and Gangs 2 Grace. You did a great job with the music Homie. We appreciate your help. See you this week...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WUD UP HOMIEZ LETS GET SOME FEED BACK.. I THOUGHT IT WAS BAD ASS THE PERFORMERS KICKED ASS AND THE CARS WERE LOOKIN GOOD.....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 24 2007, 07:24 AM~8857913
> *Big Ups to Alex and Gangs 2 Grace. You did a great job with the music Homie. We appreciate your help.  See you this week...!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro, we had a great time! You guys know if we can we will always give support!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT ,I WAS OUT OF TOWN ,BUT HAD OUR MEMBERS OUT THERE.I HERD IT WAS A GOODSHOW MISS OUT.AND CONGRATS TO OUR FORGIVEN C.C MEMBER BOBBY FOR SECOUND PLACE .FOR BEST OF 50'S


----------



## customfitted (Sep 8, 2006)

Thankx EPICS that was a coo turn out glad ta be there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customfitted_@Sep 25 2007, 12:37 AM~8864945
> *Thankx EPICS that was a coo turn out glad ta be there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the support Custom Fitted.


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Epics,

It was a nice turn out You know Antique Style was there to support. We'll see you soon
Check out some pics. on our site. Here are some.

http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

good show elusive took 3 trophies thanks epics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 25 2007, 03:01 PM~8868311
> *good show elusive took 3 trophies thanks epics
> *






congrats :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ME KICKN IT WITH MY HOMEBOYZ FROM SICK FAMILY TREE THEM FOOS CAME THROUGH THICK!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Sep 25 2007, 01:49 PM~8868211
> *Hey Epics,
> 
> It was a nice turn out You know Antique Style was there to support. We'll see you soon
> ...



Thanks for the support. See you at your next cruise night.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2007, 03:15 PM~8868411
> *congrats  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks raider whats up hows it going over there


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 25 2007, 02:01 PM~8868311
> *good show elusive took 3 trophies thanks epics
> *


Thanks for the support Betty.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 25 2007, 11:10 PM~8871697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE ENJOED OURSELVES, WE HAD A FIRME TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 07:57 PM~8877896
> *WE ENJOED OURSELVES, WE HAD A FIRME TIME. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Traffic. We appreciate the support.  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

had a good time kicking it with the homeys


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 27 2007, 06:22 AM~8879889
> *had a good time kicking it with the homeys
> *


We had a good time kicking it with you too Homie...!!!


----------

